

Show HN: Interviewly – Interviews pulled from Reddit AMA's - dandrabik
http://interviewly.com

======
waxpancake
I can't be the only one that finds Reddit AMAs hard to parse. This is a huge
improvement.

~~~
crowpa915
I'm curious to know if the reformatting is having to be done manually or not

